# Joseph Abboud vs. Joseph A Bank Suit?



## jfancher (Jan 18, 2004)

I will be investing in a few new suits and was wondering the quality difference between a Joseph Abboud and Joseph A Bank suit? They are both supposedly canvased and not fused. Joseph A Bank is about $350-$400 on sale and Joseph Abboud is about $450 during Nordstroms June sale.


----------



## PuppetBoy (Jan 9, 2007)

What line from Jos A Bank? Traveler? Executive? Executive Gold? ...?


----------



## jfancher (Jan 18, 2004)

PuppetBoy said:


> What line from Jos A Bank? Traveler? Executive? Executive Gold? ...?


Great question.... Well it appears that the Signature Gold is the best quality ($400-$600 on sale). I'm debating on whether getting flat front or pleats. I now prefer flat front but having a hard time finding a good selection. So if I go plain front then I believe it will be the Signature. If I get pleats than it will be Signature Gold.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

all i know is that joseph aboud clothing and suits are cut for a more athletic build. 

it really depends on the line for the jos a bank suit. 

i say if you can get an aboud suit for around 300 is an excellent deal, the nordstrom sales dont always have the best prices, you might want to swing by a Rack you can get lucky.

there were a few suits by jos a bank on sale the other week i remember seeing for very cheap i think it was $199? im not sure but it did not interest me at all even from afar i could tell it was not of any quality. most likely their lower line.


----------



## RJmaiorano (Feb 12, 2007)

You should be able to get an Abboud at a Nordstrom Rack for around 250-350 depending... and you can have a pretty good selection, probably worth checking out before the sales in the summer. Their cut from what I know is still traditional, perhaps a slightly more athletic HF type cut. The two Abbouds I own are both half canvas however.


----------



## DuncanM64 (Apr 15, 2005)

Brian13 said:


> all i know is that joseph aboud clothing and suits are cut for a more athletic build.


 If by "athletic" you mean sumo wrestler then yes. If have found their cut to be huge.

I have a JOS Sig Gold suit I got on closeout for $250 and it is an excellent value. I have 3 Aboud suits and the JOS, IMHO, is put together better.


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

RJmaiorano said:


> You should be able to get an Abboud at a Nordstrom Rack for around 250-350 depending... and you can have a pretty good selection, probably worth checking out before the sales in the summer. Their cut from what I know is still traditional, perhaps a slightly more athletic HF type cut. The two Abbouds I own are both half canvas however.


Abboud suits can be either fused or have some canvassing. Which line is your suit from, RJmaiorano?


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

jfancher said:


> I will be investing in a few new suits and was wondering the quality difference between a Joseph Abboud and Joseph A Bank suit? They are both supposedly canvased and not fused. Joseph A Bank is about $350-$400 on sale and Joseph Abboud is about $450 during Nordstroms June sale.


JAB Sig Gold is half canvassed

JAB Sig is fused

For Sig line $350-$400 is the regular price. The "sale" is perpetual.
For a fused suit they are fairly nice if you have a "fuller" body frame. Conservative cuts, good for work. Fabric is Super 110s.


----------



## Maggio (Apr 4, 2005)

What is the selection like when JAB has these sales? Are their staples available, e.g., navy, navy pinstripes, etc. Or out of the ordinary designs?


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Maggio said:


> What is the selection like when JAB has these sales? Are their staples available, e.g., navy, navy pinstripes, etc. Or out of the ordinary designs?


The "sales" include the staples. Generally the entire suit selection.

There are the "clearance" racks where the staples almost never show up. These are the true deals, especially when combined with a coupon. Sig line for $200-300, Exec line for $150-250 etc...


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

I have both JAB suits and Abboud suits. I like both, however, I would make the following points:

1. With JAB you should restrict yourself to either the Signature Gold or Joseph lines, which are (I believe) half canvassed. SG is single vent with pleats, Joseph is side vented with pleats (used to be flat fronts, but they couldn't sell enough and have made them pleated this year). Retail pricing on SG runs $995-$1295, but never pay over half of that. You shouldn't have to wait long to find a 50% off sale on all suits at JAB (usually every few weeks). If you get these suits in the $500-$600 range, they're really good IMO. I'm wearing a JAB SG blue pinstripe today as a matter of fact.

2. I don't know that the Abboud suits at Nordstrom are canvassed, but they seem to me to be well constructed. I paid about $800 for mine, but wish that I'd waited for a sale. I bought it when I needed a suit quickly. ic12337: At $800 I probably could have found something better, but it is still a very nice suit.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

*SG Suits on Sale*

Here's a clearance page on their website that has some SG suits at clearance prices ($398, etc.). If you happen to find one you're looking for in your size this can be a really good deal (free shipping, you'll just need to pay for alteration, but you'd do that in the store on sale items anyway).

https://www.josbank.com/IWCatSectio...=Load&Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=9010&ViewAll=1


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

Mark from Plano said:


> I paid about $800 for mine, but wish that I'd waited for a sale. I bought it when I needed a suit quickly. ic12337: At $800 I probably could have found something better, but it is still a very nice suit.


:crazy:  :crazy:  !!!

lol.. just kidding. dont worry, Mark, I paid 500+ for my Mani suit. this was before aaac too. i did not have experience in sizing for suits thus i bought a Mani suit one size too small, wore the suit a couple times to a few interviews and a wedding and now i dont even wear the jacket at all.
the pants ended up to be a pair of $500 odd pants i still wear today.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

Another gem you may want to look for is the Henry Jacobson line of suits. Their coat is full canvas, Macy's has a number of these marked way down right now.


----------



## wgb (Mar 2, 2007)

*Joseph A Banks' Signature Gold is on sale - $398*

2 button or 3 button. From the link a couple of posts above. Color selection depends on the size. Signature suits are $298, except for DB at $198. I also have their Signature DB and at $198, you could do a lot worse (although mine was only $149). Yes it's fused, but, to be fair, a DB suit doesn't get worn as much as a SB one.

At $398, Signature Gold is a pretty good deal. At the local SFO and Nordstrom Rack, HF wa $599 (may be lower now, bu the pin stripes were too bold for my taste). Abboud just doesn't seem to fit me as well. YMMV.


----------



## knittieguy (Jun 12, 2005)

Abboud is better constructed and a bit more stylish, in my opinion, but it is harder to find them at as low a price. Filenes, though, sometimes has Abboud on sale for $399. But don't feel you have to limit yourself to Josephs, a few people with other first names also make good suits.


----------



## arturostevens (Feb 6, 2007)

I have 4 Abbouds, and they are grat suits. The shoulder is not a sack and soft like a BB, but it is not harsh or angled at all either. Call it a modified sack or a little hard but not dramatic shoulder, and so it maintains a nice conservative look. the linings have always been quite nice as well.


----------



## cornelianifan (Dec 30, 2006)

In the past I have owned both. On the whole, I have found the JAB to be more durable and a better value, even at the Signature level.

If you want a slimmer Abboud, there is the "Profile" line which is thick at marshall's and the like these days. Patterns are a little fashion forward as well.


----------



## AndTun1 (Jul 22, 2005)

*Overstock.com*

If you like Joseph Abboud suits try overstock.com. Overstock.com always has JA suits for deep discounts. The only problem with overstock.com is they only has even number sizes suits.

https://www.overstock.com/search?keywords=men+suit&sortOption=Relevance&refinebrand=Joseph+Abboud


----------

